# Dutch Harness Horse (Tuigpaard): any and all th information you have!



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

Close up of feet


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry they're all gonna be sideways BC I took them in my iPhone


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

I liked his long head


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

Semi confo shot. Sorry, like I said he's not really been touched. We just had him in the small pen


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

While he was trotting around and being a prancer


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice relaxed topline


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I guess I have a harder time believing this horse is a dutch harness horse as opposed to a standardbred cross. Which would be much more common in Amish country than an rare breed. What little research I did about Tigpaards suggests that they are a rare breed and only a few have been imported into the USA. That said, this horse looks solid. I am not sure about the club foot if he sound I would consider it but I would also not pay a whole lot of money based only on this horse being a "rare breed".


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

rookie said:


> I guess I have a harder time believing this horse is a dutch harness horse as opposed to a standardbred cross. Which would be much more common in Amish country than an rare breed. What little research I did about Tigpaards suggests that they are a rare breed and only a few have been imported into the USA. That said, this horse looks solid. I am not sure about the club foot if he sound I would consider it but I would also not pay a whole lot of money based only on this horse being a "rare breed".


While your logic makes sense, this guy is actually registered with KWPN and Gelviro is his sire�� his dams side is less well known, but there just the same. Gelviro does have Gelderland and hackney blood in him, but no standardbred as far as I've pulled up!
These Amish take their harness horses very seriously and at the farm I went to he literally only had DHH.
Seems legit?
He's not too expensive due to his unliklihood of becoming a top harness horse. 
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Wow, that surprises me but I am glad you did your due diligence and made sure he is registered. I know that some Amish get really into having a fancy carriage horse because well some people really like having a fancy car. What do you plan to do with this horse? Are you looking to jump or for a carriage horse? I looked at the feet and the horse appears barefoot. I can't tell if his feet are being trimmed so they are very upright or they are like that by nature.


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

rookie said:


> Wow, that surprises me but I am glad you did your due diligence and made sure he is registered. I know that some Amish get really into having a fancy carriage horse because well some people really like having a fancy car. What do you plan to do with this horse? Are you looking to jump or for a carriage horse? I looked at the feet and the horse appears barefoot. I can't tell if his feet are being trimmed so they are very upright or they are like that by nature.


Well, I'm not a big competer, so it wouldn't be for showing, but I'd want to do training with him in basic dressage, jumping, and then trails etc. with my sister... His hind feet looked good, but his front were definitely upright. While they looked solid and hard, they were a bit cracked at the front, making his toe short. I don't think he's been trimmed regularly.


----------

